# Wife filed for Divorce



## unclebeebeep (Nov 11, 2015)

The other day while at the doctor my wife said we needed to move to the city we live in a rural area and i said i didn't want to move now we had bought a home at the beginning of 2015 and she got upset and left the room and said to call her when i was done well i did she ignored me the rest of the afternoon and then went to work overnight the next morning when she got home she said she was going to file for divorce since i crushed her dreams and if your wondering what her dreams were well she wanted to finish school which she will start in 2016 i hope that was the plan all along and eventually in the future move to the city now understand she never finished school when she was young she is 47 she worked as a CNA at the local old folks home taking care of the elderly our daughter is in 3rd grade and if we did move we were not moving till she was in 7th or 8th grade,she quit the old folks home when she failed her state exam and they cut her hours to two hours a day so she got another job in a similar field i told her she could pass the exam and i set it up for her to retake the exam granted in was a month away but i always encouraged her and i was the one telling her to go finish school she tells me she filed because i don't support her dreams i always have supported her in all she ever does she just caught me off guard when she said about moving which we might have when she finishes school granted it still won't happen till she finishes getting her degree she didn't even tell how upset she was and when i talk to her she says she made up her mind and it is over but tells me she will still be living her at the same home we share till she finishes school but we will be divorced my 8 year old daughter is hurt and angry at her mom and i am hurt so where did i go wrong or is she over reacting to what i said since we would not have even moved for about 3-4 years and ideas.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

give her one!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

First... could you please use punctuation.. like sentences, paragraphs, etc. One huge run-on sentence I really hard to read.

Has she filed for divorce? I wonder if she's just saying a lot of stuff that she does not really intend to follow through on.


----------

